# Wooden Glasses



## kweinert (Nov 4, 2012)

Well, OK, just the frames. 

My dad sent me a note about a story in the local paper and a link to their site.

The business is called Anni Shades and it's in Alliance, OH.

Just thought you all might find this interesting to look at.

Here's a picture from their workshop page:


----------



## DomInick (Nov 4, 2012)

Yea that's cool. I know Cartier make wood frame sun glasses for a hefty price.


----------



## Twig Man (Nov 5, 2012)

I want some wooden glasses. Thats cool


----------

